# bird, sheila (gíria)



## Vanda

Gente boa,

Tanto bird quanto sheila refere-se à mulher jovem. Me ajudem a lembrar que nome damos a tal. Vejam só, não é pejorativo, é informal.
Como na frase: Simon's new bird is absolutely stunning!

Até pensei em _passarinha_, mas absolutamente proibitivo neste contexto!


----------



## marta12

Há homens que lhes chamam _avião_ e gaja, sem ser depreciativo.

Mas penso que se pode usar passarinho, mesmo no masculino todos compreenderiam que é uma mulher, desde que saibam que o homem é herossexual.


----------



## Vanda

É mesmo! Avião!!! Tinha me esquecido, totalmente. E agora até me lembrei de outro: gatinha!

Valeu, Martita!


----------



## machadinho

A potranca! 
brotinho
filé


----------



## Vanda

Disso eles entendem demais!


----------



## GamblingCamel

PT speakers > "Sheila" is a word in Australia and New Zealand that refers to women in a neutral, non-offensive manner. 

The tv series I KNOW A SHEILA LIKE THAT is an in-depth look into the lives of women who are challenging accepted female roles in today’s society.

Strewth! There's a Sheila running Oz. And guess what? She's a feminist... and a Pom.
(referring to Prime Minister Julia Gillard, born in Wales)

_EDIT: Marta, I posted before I saw your suggestions._


----------



## joaosilva

marta12 said:


> Há homens que lhes chamam _avião_ e gaja, sem ser depreciativo.
> 
> Mas penso que se pode usar passarinho, mesmo no masculino todos compreenderiam que é uma mulher, desde que saibam que o homem é herossexual.



Herossexual: Herói sexual? Tipo um garanhão?


----------



## GamblingCamel

All the WR link says is "a girl or a woman." I provided examples that helped PT speakers understand real life usage.

And btw BIRD in UK slang is multi-faceted.


> BIRD
> 1. A female. Use can be taken as offensive. E.g."Did you see that bird at the back of the bus!"
> 2. A girlfiend, when used in conjunction with a possessive pronoun, such as my bird.
> 3. Time spent in prison. E.g."I did 20 years bird before I learnt how to control my temper and keep out of trouble."


_Oh .. and you're welcome, V._


----------



## GamblingCamel

joaosilva said:


> Herossexual: Herói sexual? Tipo um garanhão?


The vet knows all! 
I'm presuming that GARANHÃO = STUD (in the sexual sense).


----------



## marta12

safa! 
Só escrevi metade da palavra, desculpem! HETEROSSEXUAL.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> Sem problemas, G. , but it is there.



Well, it was informative for this American EN speaker to see on the Net that SHEILA is used in a fairly ordinary manner by corporate media (maoritelevision and dailymail).  
I'd always thought that it was much more slangy. 

(...), then I'll quote, "Tanto bird quanto sheila refere-se à mulher jovem."  Julia Gillard is a sheila this side shy of 50.


----------



## Johannes

_"Sheila" is a word in Australia and New Zealand that refers to women in a neutral, non-offensive manner. 
_Long before there were any Sheilas, let alone Sheila Poms, the Aussies had to do their waltzing with Matildas.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Johannes said:


> Long before there were any Sheilas, let alone Sheila Poms, the Aussies had to do their waltzing with Matildas.



Matilda : swagman's swag (bedding, sleeping roll)
Swagman : tramp, hobo 



> MATILDA has not been commonly used in Australia for decades. Matilda was the swaggy’s affectionate name for his swag. The swag was usually tied at each end and looped over the shoulder, so that it hung diagonally across the chest or back. This may have represented the close embrace of the waltz to some (many swagmen were reputed to be mad), so the man was taking his partner on a dance around the country. It also spoke of the lack of feminine company in the lives of these loners.


----------



## Johannes

_It also spoke of the lack of feminine company in the lives of these loners. _
Apparently in the 1950´s a shipload of Brazilian women emigrated to Australia( I was told). They were not heard of again  but it explians the dancing with Matildas came to an end.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Johannes said:


> Apparently in the 1950´s a shipload of Brazilian women emigrated to Australia( I was told). They were not heard of again  but it explians the dancing with Matildas came to an end.


I think in EN that's called hobosexuality.


----------



## marta12

Em PT também usamos_ boazona_!


----------



## GamblingCamel

marta12 said:


> Em PT também usamos_ boazona_!


Marta, I looked at at the Google pics for BOAZONA. I don't think that's the kind of word that the Australian media would use to refer to Prime Minister Gillard.


----------



## marta12

Também me parece que não
Mas é uma outra maneira de traduzir a expressão inicial da Vanda, em português PT


----------

